# Length of time till job offer?



## kellar16 (17 Mar 2016)

20 years old
College Graduate for Welding
I have a welding ticket.

Applied for: Materials Technician, EGS Tech.

so.... the process has been a bit of a long time coming for me, i started the process around august of 2015 and had my first go at the aptitude test in October of 2015; i failed the test my first time around and had to wait 3 months to apply to rewrite. February 23rd of 2016 i passed my aptitude test, medical and physical and the best part was when the Captain signed my recommendation without asking me the typical questions ie: why do you want to join the forces, ect... he just said he really liked my profile. 

March 11th the Captain called me and said he is satisfied with my security check, my references have been called and now my file is finally onto the final stage (i think) where the decide if they will offer me a job. I'm very anxious and really really need this job, since i got out of college i have not been able to find a job in my field to save my life, i have 90 job applications out since June of 2015 and i have not been able to find a job, i have always wanted to join the army and i thought now is a great time... 

I'm basically just wondering an average time for somebody like me to get a job offer... i need this, I'm working at Canadian Tire right now and basically need to know if i should find a better paying job for the meantime. let me know, thanks.


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2016)

kellar16 said:
			
		

> I'm basically just wondering an average time for somebody like me to get a job offer...



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

See also,

Application Process Samples  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (17 Mar 2016)

There are so many factors that can influence the time line 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html 

this will help you get an idea of the timeline people have experienced


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2016)

kellar16 said:
			
		

> I have a welding ticket.



You may also find this discussion of interest,

Trades with welding
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102475.0


----------



## kellar16 (17 Mar 2016)

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> There are so many factors that can influence the time line
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
> 
> this will help you get an idea of the timeline people have experienced



Hey on the note of looking at peoples profiles, how do i tell if i get merit listed? if i call and ask for an update will they let me know?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (17 Mar 2016)

kellar16 said:
			
		

> Hey on the note of looking at peoples profiles, how do i tell if i get merit listed? if i call and ask for an update will they let me know?



They will provide you with the information if you ask it doesn't hurt to keep in touch with the recruiting center to check the status of your file from time to time.


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2016)

kellar16 said:
			
		

> how do i tell if i get merit listed? if i call and ask for an update will they let me know?



This should answer any questions you may have about the Merit List,

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0


----------



## OldCrow937 (18 Mar 2016)

All these responses were great... I have a few tips to keep your busy while you wait!

From my point of view , and from talking to many other members there were a few things I attributed to having my files process faster... they may seem like common sense but they will all help the process move faster. Keep in mind I have joined the CAF twice and both applications have taken less then 5 months ( First join date was 28 Oct 2008 and again the most recent is 30 March 2016 ) 

1) All paperwork should be typed and proofed before submission, mistakes on your forms will delay the process!

2) Keep in contact with your CFRC on a regular basis via E-mail or phone, just don't over do it! 
If the recruiter tells you somethings going to happen in 2 weeks, WAIT 2 weeks + 1 day before calling again to check Otherwise your just annoying them, they will contact your if something new develops.

3) Contact all parties that you will use for your security clearance NOW to ask permission and make sure they are well aware of the reasons they will be contacted - less chances your references will be caught off guard and they will therefore be able to give more accurate and useful answers to the members gathering information.

4) Keep your current employer in the loop , if you know your swearing into the CF the next step is leave without pay until your first report date.... 
don't wait until the last 2 weeks to give your notice , Be honest and upfront its the least you can do!

also in regards to your merit list question : The Recruiting center will contact you regarding being placed on the merit list , once your there you will get a job offer as soon as one becomes available! 

Good luck , you will arrive at your destination soon.... which will be just the beginning of your career in the CF enjoy it !


----------



## DAA (18 Mar 2016)

OldCrow937 said:
			
		

> All these responses were great... I have a few tips to keep your busy while you wait!
> From my point of view , and from talking to many other members there were a few things I attributed to having my files process faster... they may seem like common sense but they will all help the process move faster. Keep in mind I have joined the CAF twice and both applications have taken less then 5 months ( First join date was 28 Oct 2008 and again the most recent is 30 March 2016 )
> 1) All paperwork should be typed and proofed before submission, mistakes on your forms will delay the process!
> 2) Keep in contact with your CFRC on a regular basis via E-mail or phone, just don't over do it!
> ...



Pretty good post with the one exception highlighted in yellow.  They won't be calling you once you are Merit Listed but if they do, consider yourself luck.


----------



## krimynal (18 Mar 2016)

April 10th seems so far away  !!!! I can't wait to re-apply and get back in !


----------



## kellar16 (19 Mar 2016)

OldCrow937 said:
			
		

> All these responses were great... I have a few tips to keep your busy while you wait!
> 
> From my point of view , and from talking to many other members there were a few things I attributed to having my files process faster... they may seem like common sense but they will all help the process move faster. Keep in mind I have joined the CAF twice and both applications have taken less then 5 months ( First join date was 28 Oct 2008 and again the most recent is 30 March 2016 )
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for the great tips! i have in fact kept my current employer 100% in the loop. im hoping ill hear a job offer in the coming month (or sooner), but i cant obviously rely on it.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (20 Mar 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> April 10th seems so far away  !!!!



What's on April 10th?


----------



## elbozo (29 Mar 2016)

im not sure if i got a job offer but the other days a caporal called me asking if a wanted to be veh tech  and then ( after a said yes) told me my files would be going for further processing


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Mar 2016)

That's not an offer, it was an option to process you for another trade. Your first choice was likely not open, but your second or third was.


----------

